# L'Equipe: Rangnick ha firmato per il Milan. Elliott smentisce.



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2020)

Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.

CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.

Ravezzani conferma, c'è un pre-contratto tra Rangnick e il Milan.

Altra conferma, dal Daily Mail.
"Esiste un pre-contratto firmato da Rangnick.
Rangnick al Milan non sarà solo allenatore, ma avrà pieni poteri riguardo a trasferimenti, scouting e coaching."


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.
> 
> CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.



A gonfie vele il progetto Milan - Edilnord 0-1


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2020)

c'è da dire che sti sceneggiatori sono molto bravi, colpi di scena sempre nuovi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2020)

Altro che ricavi e sponsor, ci manca solo che ora ci siano da pagare soldi a un crucco a caso, che nessuno vuole, per non venire qui.

A questo punto spero che l'intervento di Maldini a smentire Ragnarok sia la prova del licenziamento di Gazidis, sarebbe impossibile confermarlo con una cosa del genere.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Sarei veramente ma veramente basito.


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2020)

Com'era la storia? 

Tutte balle su Gazidis, sono i giornalai che vogliono destabilizzarciiiiiiiii

Evidentemente anche l'Equipe vuole destabilizzarci....


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2020)

MAH! che dire...nel senso che ho un Paolo direttore dell'area sportiva che con bellissime parole lo boccia sul nascere e poi viene fuori che ha firmato ? mah.....


----------



## overlord (19 Febbraio 2020)

E anche Paolo è andato. Avanti il prossimo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Com'era la storia?
> 
> Tutte balle su Gazidis, sono i giornalai che vogliono destabilzzarciiiiiiiii
> 
> Evidentemente anche l'Equipe vuole destabilzzarci....



ahahaaha si davvero.

comunque scusa uno firma il contratto con una penale per il passo indietro? non credo di averla mai sentita questa.
se c'è la firma non si torna indietro, altro che penale...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.
> 
> CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.



*Ravezzani conferma, c'è un pre-contratto tra Rangnick e il Milan. *


----------



## Route66 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani conferma, c'è un pre-contratto tra Rangnick e il Milan. *



Te pareva che il corvo maledetto non ci mettesse il carico sopra...


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altro che ricavi e sponsor, ci manca solo che ora ci siano da pagare soldi a un crucco a caso, che nessuno vuole, per non venire qui.
> 
> A questo punto spero che l'intervento di Maldini a smentire Ragnarok sia la prova del licenziamento di Gazidis, sarebbe impossibile confermarlo con una cosa del genere.



L'arrivo di Ragnarok vorrebbe dire fine dello stage per Paolino, già in difficoltà quando gli è stato chiesto di scegliere un allenatore poi rivelatosi perdente vero.
Se arriva lui rimane Gazidis, ma a quel punto quello che stanno facendo i 3, Bobaolo + Massarà sarebbe del tutto ininfluente quindi verrebbero tutti quanti messi da parte e delegittimati all'istante.
Ma a parte tutto non è che ci volesse un genio per capire che Paolino e soci non fossero adatti per questo club, questo è andato a scegliere Giampollo, poi dopo 2 mesi PIOLI, ora giustamente cercheranno di confermare Pioli per confermare loro stessi ma l'errore è stato fatto all'inizio, con tutto che i giocatori poi arrivati non sono per niente male ma nemmeno i salvatori.
Allenatore cannato + giocatori decenti= sesto/settimo posto, poi se volete possiamo farci le seghe ora ma le stagioni sono, alla fine sempre le stesse, potete fare tutti i calcoli che volete ma 3+6 dà sempre 4,5 alla fine, 3 girone d'andata e 6 girone di ritorno (ancora da vedere se sarà sufficiente).
Da parte mia sono contento se Paolino venisse cacciato perché lui vuol dire già dall'inizio progetto perdente, diciamo quel tipo di gestione leggera che non porta quasi mai a niente, una gestione provinciale che non porta frutti, non porta niente, al limite lo tiene lì tanto non è mai colpa sua ma dell'allenatore. Uno stagista.
Come era stagista Gattuso, purtroppo su 'sto Milan ci hanno mangiato in tanti e fa comodo, chi si nasconde dietro un'immagine ormai passata e chi porta avanti una linea totalmente passiva e di ridimensionamento continuo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> MAH! che dire...nel senso che ho un Paolo direttore dell'area sportiva che con bellissime parole lo boccia sul nascere e poi viene fuori che ha firmato ? mah.....



La spiegazione c'è, ma non sarebbe tanto bella...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ahahaaha si davvero.
> 
> comunque scusa uno firma il contratto con una penale per il passo indietro? non credo di averla mai sentita questa.
> se c'è la firma non si torna indietro, altro che penale...



Parlano di pre-contratto...quindi è plausibile..

Meno credibile che un AD possa baypassare del tutto il comparto tecnico nella scelta del mister..qui è molto più probabile che sto tizio se arriva è per sostituire Paolo e Zvone..magari con un ruolo di manager all'inglese


----------



## 6milan (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ci portasse una bella sponsorizzazione red bull almeno


----------



## James45 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.
> 
> CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.
> 
> Ravezzani conferma, c'è un pre-contratto tra Rangnick e il Milan.



Vabbè, se è così sarà un'altra mazzolata sui denti, tanto per cambiare.

Però... non che voglia mettere in dubbio la fonte, però l'Equipe un anno fa titolava sull'arrivo di Mourinho alla Roma, e poi si è visto come è finita... poi Ravezzani riporta.

Insomma, incrocio e passo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Febbraio 2020)

Se arrivasse per sostituire Boban e Maldini come responsabile dell'area tecnica, firmerei col sangue. 

Dei dilettanti che scelgono un ubriacone come allenatore, di fatto distruggendo una stagione prima che inizi, non meritano una seconda chance.


----------



## sharp (19 Febbraio 2020)

Se Maldini non ne sapeva niente significa che non arriva per allenare....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse per sostituire Boban e Maldini come responsabile dell'area tecnica, firmerei col sangue.
> 
> Dei dilettanti che scelgono un ubriacone come allenatore, di fatto distruggendo una stagione prima che inizi, non meritano una seconda chance.



.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Febbraio 2020)

Maldini e Boban occhio per i giocatori lo hanno, anche ieri sera ottima partita del Correa dell'Atletico, male non stanno operando per cui sarebbe un ribaltone non strettamente necessario, certo potrebbero rimanere entrambi sotto l'ala del tedesco ma Maldini ha già ribadito più volte di non voler lavorare sotto qualcuno ma di avere l'ultima parola.

Poi se Elliott crede e vuol puntare sul tedesco non è un dramma se i due verranno messi alla porta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ma al di la di tutto (gazidis, maldini, boban e chi più ne ha più ne metta), questo qui com'è nel suo lavoro? Non lo conosco...


----------



## Baba (19 Febbraio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse per sostituire Boban e Maldini come responsabile dell'area tecnica, firmerei col sangue.
> 
> Dei dilettanti che scelgono un ubriacone come allenatore, di fatto distruggendo una stagione prima che inizi, non meritano una seconda chance.



Ubriacone? Per la foto col bicchiere di vino? Ma dai...


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.
> 
> CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.
> 
> Ravezzani conferma, c'è un pre-contratto tra Rangnick e il Milan.



Se davvero il somaro sudafricano ha portato avanti i contatti con sto qua, ne vedremo delle belle. Nuovo teatrino in vista


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Maldini e Boban occhio per i giocatori lo hanno, anche ieri sera ottima partita del Correa dell'Atletico, male non stanno operando per cui sarebbe un ribaltone non strettamente necessario, certo potrebbero rimanere entrambi sotto l'ala del tedesco ma Maldini ha già ribadito più volte di non voler lavorare sotto qualcuno ma di avere l'ultima parola.
> 
> Poi se Elliott crede e vuol puntare sul tedesco non è un dramma se i due verranno messi alla porta



Maldini è un personaggio squallido, ormai lo abbiamo capito da un pezzo.
Questo era lo stesso che anni fa parlava di Milan devastato e di gestione imbarazzante, è uno che pensava di poter prendere in mano il Milan e rieducarlo con la sua presenza ed "ego (purtroppo), talmente bravo che la prima operazione fatta ci ha seccato la stagione in partenza dopo aver chiamato Boban al suo fianco (segno di debolezza e poco altro), lo stesso Boban che ora combatte al suo fianco durante questa situazione transitoria in cui si capisce poco poco quelli che saranno i piani futuri, si sa solo che Maldini la sedia la cederebbe poco volentieri perché dopo 10 anni di non calcio significherebbe game over a certi livelli, situazione surreale perché questa proprietà in teoria dovrebbe rappresentare o avrebbe dovuto rappresentare la proprietà forte e credibile, il progetto serio, capite il discorso? capite perché è in una situazione veramente ridicola dove ogni mossa andava valutata per bene perché di credito qui non ce ne ha nessuno, nemmeno il padre eterno Paolo che ha una personalità talmente forte che dopo il furto contro la Juve pareva quasi gobbo al contrario di Pioli, ma cosa trasmette uno così alle avversarie? non è credibile anzi, fa ridere, mi immagino Marotta o altri che coi fatti dimostrano di essere del mestiere dopo aver fatto gavetta vera, non Maldini che è qui a fare lo stage e si sente pure in diritto di comandare senza avere dimostrato niente.


----------



## singer (19 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Maldini è un personaggio squallido, ormai lo abbiamo capito da un pezzo.
> Questo era lo stesso che anni fa parlava di Milan devastato e di gestione imbarazzante, è uno che pensava di poter prendere in mano il Milan e rieducarlo con la sua presenza ed "ego (purtroppo), talmente bravo che la prima operazione fatta ci ha seccato la stagione in partenza dopo aver chiamato Boban al suo fianco (segno di debolezza e poco altro), lo stesso Boban che ora combatte al suo fianco durante questa situazione transitoria in cui si capisce poco poco quelli che saranno i piani futuri, si sa solo che Maldini la sedia la cederebbe poco volentieri perché dopo 10 anni di non calcio significherebbe game over a certi livelli, situazione surreale perché questa proprietà in teoria dovrebbe rappresentare o avrebbe dovuto rappresentare la proprietà forte e credibile, il progetto serio, capite il discorso? capite perché è in una situazione veramente ridicola dove ogni mossa andava valutata per bene perché di credito qui non ce ne ha nessuno, nemmeno il padre eterno Paolo che ha una personalità talmente forte che dopo il furto contro la Juve pareva quasi gobbo al contrario di Pioli, ma cosa trasmette uno così alle avversarie? non è credibile anzi, fa ridere, mi immagino Marotta o altri che coi fatti dimostrano di essere del mestiere dopo aver fatto gavetta vera, non Maldini che è qui a fare lo stage e si sente pure in diritto di comandare senza avere dimostrato niente.



Sono abbastanza in sintonia con te.
Quel che mi fa più dubitare su Maldini è il fatto che nei momenti nei quali un Marotta o un Nedved si farebbero decisamente sentire, lui si eclissa. Mi riferisco anche ai trattamenti arbitrali: sembra quasi che Maldini sia frenato nel proprio ruolo dalla paura di farsi dei nemici. E questo per me non è accettabile per un dirigente che ricopre quella posizione in un club come il Milan. Se hai paura di farti dei nemici, significa che non ti ritieni abbastanza forte a livello di relazioni. Forse anche la presenza di suo figlio in squadra incide su questo.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

singer ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza in sintonia con te.
> Quel che mi fa più dubitare su Maldini è il fatto che nei momenti nei quali un Marotta o un Nedved si farebbero decisamente sentire, lui si eclissa. Mi riferisco anche ai trattamenti arbitrali: sembra quasi che Maldini sia frenato nel proprio ruolo dalla paura di farsi dei nemici. E questo per me non è accettabile per un dirigente che ricopre quella posizione in un club come il Milan. Se hai paura di farti dei nemici, significa che non ti ritieni abbastanza forte a livello di relazioni. Forse anche la presenza di suo figlio in squadra incide su questo.



Mi sono preso delle rep negative per questo messaggio quindi sono contento di non aver scritto chissà che castroneria.
Purtroppo mi accodo a quello che hai aggiunto tu, è abbottonato, senza rischi quasi, io direi quasi pacchia visto che non si compete e non ci si prova nemmeno. 
I fatti purtroppo sono quelli e sono evidenti, noi non solo non competiamo ma nemmeno ci proviamo visto che cominciamo ogni stagione senza allenatore e con nuovi dirigenti, in questo caso non all'altezza a nessun livello.
A livello comunicativo si capisce molto della stoffa di un dirigente, mi sa che qualcuno pensa davvero di fare il dirigente come il calciatore con dichiarazioni di facciata quando parecchi altri con lamentele su lamentele sta ad un punto dalla Juve ladrona... (e con altri dirigenti, vincenti, tipo Lazio).
Il calcio non si è fermato nel 2009, purtroppo, è Spietato.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma al di la di tutto (gazidis, maldini, boban e chi più ne ha più ne metta), questo qui com'è nel suo lavoro? Non lo conosco...



Il migliore nel suo ruolo (che non è l'allenatore).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.
> 
> CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.
> 
> Ravezzani conferma, c'è un pre-contratto tra Rangnick e il Milan.



*Altra conferma, dal Daily Mail.
"Esiste un pre-contratto firmato da Rangnick.
Rangnick al Milan non sarà solo allenatore, ma avrà pieni poteri riguardo a trasferimenti, scouting e coaching."*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra conferma, dal Daily Mail.
> "Esiste un pre-contratto firmato da Rangnick.
> Rangnick al Milan non sarà solo allenatore, ma avrà pieni poteri riguardo a trasferimenti, scouting e coaching."*



il CR7 dei factotum


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra conferma, dal Daily Mail.
> "Esiste un pre-contratto firmato da Rangnick.
> Rangnick al Milan non sarà solo allenatore, ma avrà pieni poteri riguardo a trasferimenti, scouting e coaching."*



Disastro, se fosse vero. Imparerebbe presto sulla sua pelle cosa vuol dire stare a Milano, che non c’entra nulla, ma proprio nulla, con il Lipsia. Che qualcuno ci liberi da questa proprietà sciagurata, grazie.

Altrimenti le umiliazioni e le sconfitte che abbiamo subito e stiamo subendo saranno niente.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Disastro, se fosse vero. Imparerebbe presto sulla sua pelle cosa vuol dire stare a Milano, che non c’entra nulla, ma proprio nulla, con il Lipsia. Che qualcuno ci liberi da questa proprietà sciagurata, grazie.
> 
> Altrimenti le umiliazioni e le sconfitte che abbiamo subito e stiamo subendo saranno niente.


Vado controcorrente.....vediamolo all'opera, al massimo farà uguale di chi l'ha preceduto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente.....vediamolo all'opera, al massimo farà uguale di chi l'ha preceduto



Purtroppo a quanto pare la sua filosofia è quella integralista dei “solo giovani”, e abbiamo visto cosa succede con tale filosofia a Milano. Vieni massacrato su ogni campo.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.
> 
> CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.
> 
> ...



Confusione totale da parte di Elliot...se è davvero cosi, significa passare da uno "squadrone" di dirigenza composta da 102923 persone.. ad un AD ed Manager con un'idea coesa ovvero un Milan giovane.

Se si conferma il duo Gazidis-Ragnarok allora Ibra sicuramente saluta. E si darà definitivamente inizio al progetto nuova "Atalanta". Ovvero via i vecchi, via chi ha stipendi alti.. si riparte con un monte ingaggi bassissimo dove non potrai prenderti praticamente nessuno. E si navigherà cosi... sperando che Ragnarok azzecchi il quarto posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Confusione totale da parte di Elliot...se è davvero cosi, significa passare da uno "squadrone" di dirigenza composta da 102923 persone.. ad un AD ed Manager con un'idea coesa ovvero un Milan giovane.
> 
> Se si conferma il duo Gazidis-Ragnarok allora Ibra sicuramente saluta. E si darà definitivamente inizio al progetto nuova "Atalanta". Ovvero via i vecchi, via chi ha stipendi alti.. si riparte con un monte ingaggi bassissimo dove non potrai prenderti praticamente nessuno. E si navigherà cosi... sperando che Ragnarok azzecchi il quarto posto.



Speranza vana, vista la fine che fanno i giovani a Milano se non hanno guide esperte. Basti vedere come Ibra ha trasformato la squadra.

A Milano in una squadra di soli giovani senza guide farebbe forse fatica anche uno come Haaland, se lasciato da solo senza uno o due pirati esperti e di classe, per via della pressione ENORME, che ti schiaccia, ma questi idioti qui non hanno ancora capito, evidentemente la lezione non gli è servita.

Ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci questa sciagura?


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altra conferma, dal Daily Mail.
> "Esiste un pre-contratto firmato da Rangnick.
> Rangnick al Milan non sarà solo allenatore, ma avrà pieni poteri riguardo a trasferimenti, scouting e coaching."*



Bisogna scegliere, o arriva Rangcoso e ci dà una sistematina a livello dirigenziale e magari pure sul campo nella gestione della rosa, uscite, entrate, oppure si continuerebbe con questa guerra interna tra stagisti e il tizio che non parla italiano.
Paolo e Boban + Pioli è l'alternativa, bella roba eh? ve gusta?
Per assurdo l'arrivo di un manager a tutto tondo è sempre quello che auspicavo da un pezzo, avrei voluto Allegri o anche lo stesso Conte per la loro capacità di andare oltre il loro ruolo e saper decidere, in sintonia con chi gli sta sopra, chi puntare e chi far sparire.
A quel punto lì mi sta bene l'arrivo di 'sto tizio e sinceramente godricchierei non poco per l'addio di Paolino che si era fatto un po' troppi viaggi e ora sta cercando di girare un po' le carta in tavola senza poterselo permettere visto lo schifo unico di stagione che stiamo avendo.
Che botta eh?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bisogna scegliere, o arriva Rangcoso e ci dà una sistematina a livello dirigenziale e magari pure sul campo nella gestione della rosa, uscite, entrate, oppure si continuerebbe con questa guerra interna tra stagisti e il tizio che non parla italiano.
> Paolo e Boban + Pioli è l'alternativa, bella roba eh? ve gusta?
> Per assurdo l'arrivo di un manager a tutto tondo è sempre quello che auspicavo da un pezzo, avrei voluto Allegri o anche lo stesso Conte per la loro capacità di andare oltre il loro ruolo e saper decidere, in sintonia con chi gli sta sopra, chi puntare e chi far sparire.
> A quel punto lì mi sta bene l'arrivo di 'sto tizio e sinceramente godricchierei non poco per l'addio di Paolino che si era fatto un po' troppi viaggi e ora sta cercando di girare un po' le carta in tavola senza poterselo permettere visto lo schifo unico di stagione che stiamo avendo.
> Che botta eh?



Quando la prossima stagione a questo punto, alla ventiquattresima, saremo a 27 punti con una squadra di pulcini bagnati presi a due euro (con quindi enormi possibilità di beccare dei nuovi Piatek invece che dei nuovi Theo, visto che per ogni Theo ci sono 100 Piatek, senza contare che pure uno come Haaland rischierebbe di farsi travolgere dalla pressione a Milano senza delle guide esperte che reggano il tutto è che sappiano gestire i momenti di difficoltà) che si fa massacrare da chiunque vedrai che godimento.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando la prossima stagione a questo punto, alla ventiquattresima, saremo a 27 punti con una squadra di pulcini bagnati che si fa massacrare da chiunque vedrai che godimento.



Dipende sempre dal lavoro che c'è dietro, perchè se tu prendi Bennacer e poi Krunic dimostri di non capirci niente, se tu prendi Duarte prima di Kjaer e ci butti pure dei soldi dimostri di non capirci niente, se tu scegli e appoggi un cesso di allenatore avallando Sugo trqrts hai toppato in partenza, infatti non sorprende che il mercato del Milan non abbia mai seguito un senso logico.
Noi abbiamo bisogno di una gestione molto più curata, parlo di parte sportiva, è ovvio che al Milan sia più difficile vincere o fare bene con i giovani e basta, ma come lo sappiamo noi lo sanno anche loro, 'sto anno penso gli sia servito per bene infatti è arrivato Ibra e pure Kjaer.
Io sono assolutamente favorevole perché so che l'alternativa è il duo Bobaolo+Pioli o similare, perché? perché la loro competenza, il loro percorso "dirigentistico" non prevederebbe allenatori migliori di un Pioli o di un Giampaolo...
Con Ragnarok un minimo di beneficio del dubbio c'è, eccome, quel senso di mettersi in gioco in una grande piazza, esigente, dai...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dal lavoro che c'è dietro, perchè se tu prendi Bennacer e poi Krunic dimostri di non capirci niente, se tu prendi Duarte prima di Kjaer e ci butti pure dei soldi dimostri di non capirci niente, se tu scegli e appoggi un cesso di allenatore avallando Sugo trqrts hai toppato in partenza, infatti non sorprende che il mercato del Milan non abbia mai seguito un senso logico.
> Noi abbiamo bisogno di una gestione molto più curata, parlo di parte sportiva, è ovvio che al Milan sia più difficile vincere o fare bene con i giovani e basta, ma come lo sappiamo noi lo sanno anche loro, 'sto anno penso gli sia servito per bene infatti è arrivato Ibra e pure Kjaer.
> Io sono assolutamente favorevole perché so che l'alternativa è il duo Bobaolo+Pioli o similare, perché? perché la loro competenza, il loro percorso "dirigentistico" non prevederebbe allenatori migliori di un Pioli o di un Giampaolo...
> Con Ragnarok un minimo di beneficio del dubbio c'è, eccome, quel senso di mettersi in gioco in una grande piazza, esigente, dai...



Sarei favorevole pure io se questo Ragnarok non servisse solo a far passare la linea integralista del mentecatto pelato cioè quella del “solo giovani”. Che poi gli acquisti di Paolo sono stati in gran parte azzeccati, Bennacer, Rebic e Theo ne sono un esempio, ma questi qua useranno l’arrivo di Ragnarok per lasciare andare Ibra e non prendere Thiago, e vedrai che mazzate che prenderemo. Io non sono contrario ad avere molti giovani, ma servono delle guide esperte, senza se e senza ma, proprio perché siamo a Milano e la pressione è enorme, altroché come hanno detto alcuni un altro topic “i giovani forti non hanno bisogno di balie”, se li porti a San Siro dove DEVONO fare la differenza da subito in una piazza che non accetta la mediocrità e ti fischia al terzo stop sbagliato vedi come scoppiano. 

Anche una squadra di undici Haaland farebbe fatica a Milano, con la pressione che c’è, se a questo ci aggiungi che è enormemente più facile scovare un Piatek che un Haaland che non abbia già costi stratosferici, facciamo bingo.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarei favorevole pure io se questo Ragnarok non servisse solo a far passare la linea integralista del mentecatto pelato cioè quella del “solo giovani”. Che poi gli acquisti di Paolo sono stati in gran parte azzeccati, Bennacer, Rebic e Theo ne sono un esempio, ma questi qua useranno l’arrivo di Ragnarok per lasciare andare Ibra e non prendere Thiago, e vedrai che mazzate che prenderemo.
> 
> Anche una squadra di undici Haaland farebbe fatica a Milano, con la pressione che c’è, se a questo ci aggiungi che è enormemente più facile scovare un Piatek che un Haaland che non abbia già costi stratosferici, facciamo bingo.



Sono stati "azzeccati"? sì, probabile, come era azzeccato dire fino a un paio di mesi fa che Sugo fosse il nostro 'più fortissimo' giocatore, è sempre il contesto che frega, quelli sono buoni giocatori che giocano con una mandria di schiappe senza motivazioni particolari, fosse stato azzeccato il coach e la linea in generale penso che non avremmo avuto quei 2 a fare il mercato col cartonato di Massarà dietro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sono stati "azzeccati"? sì, probabile, come era azzeccato dire fino a un paio di mesi fa che Sugo fosse il nostro 'più fortissimo' giocatore, è sempre il contesto che frega, quelli sono buoni giocatori che giocano con una mandria di schiappe senza motivazioni particolari, fosse stato azzeccato il coach e la linea in generale penso che non avremmo avuto quei 2 a fare il mercato col cartonato di Massarà dietro.



Infatti con Forrest Giamp hanno pestato una mer.da gigantesca, ma quei tre sono innegabilmente buoni giocatori, addirittura Theo è un potenziale fuoriclasse. Ma la svolta vera l’ha data un quasi quarantenne, guarda caso.


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ma ci manca solo un sconoscuito Ragnick!
Qualcuno lo consoco? L'ennesimo tarantella? Un altro che non mette la faccia?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dalla Francia arriva la clamorosa notizia dall'Equipe: Rangnick ha già firmato un contratto con il Milan con una ricca penale in caso di passo indietro da parte del club rossonero.
> 
> CM.com riporta però la smentita da fonti vicine a Elliott, contattate sulla questione.
> 
> ...


in parole povere è già finita l'era di maldini e boban?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani conferma, c'è un pre-contratto tra Rangnick e il Milan. *



Quindi si può stare tranquilli.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Febbraio 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma ci manca solo un sconoscuito Ragnick!
> Qualcuno lo consoco? L'ennesimo tarantella? Un altro che non mette la faccia?



è l'allenatore di Inter-Schalke 2-5.
Non è certamente uno scemo come viene dipinto qua sopra, ma il suo arrivo equivarrebbe all'ennesima rivoluzione societaria.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> è l'allenatore di Inter-Schalke 2-5.
> Non è certamente uno scemo come viene dipinto qua sopra, ma il suo arrivo equivarrebbe all'ennesima rivoluzione societaria.



Il problema non è la rivoluzione (dubito che qualcuno si lamenterebbe di una rivoluzione fatta da Allegri e Marotta con Arnault alla guida del Milan), ma quale tipo di rivoluzione ci sarà.

Se prevarranno le idee gazidiane sarà finita, se non fosse stato per Paolo e Zvone Ibra non sarebbe arrivato nemmeno dopo il 5-0 di Bergamo, ne sono certo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è la rivoluzione (dubito che qualcuno si lamenterebbe di una rivoluzione fatta da Allegri e Marotta con Arnault alla guida del Milan), ma quale tipo di rivoluzione ci sarà.
> 
> Se prevarranno le idee gazidiane sarà finita, se non fosse stato per Paolo e Zvone Ibra non sarebbe arrivato nemmeno dopo il 5-0 di Bergamo, ne sono certo.



Se arriva lui vuol dire che Maldini e Boban salutano quindi ci ritroveremo alla terza rivoluzione societaria in 3 anni.
Per far funzionare le cose c'è bisogno anche di continuità. Se butti giù tutto ogni anno non si va nessuna parte.

Comunque il mercato di Maldini/Boban è stato il migliore se paragonato a quelli di Mirabelli e Leonardo quindi continuerei con loro cercando di prendere un allenatore tipo Spalletti


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> è l'allenatore di Inter-Schalke 2-5.
> Non è certamente uno scemo come viene dipinto qua sopra, ma il suo arrivo equivarrebbe all'ennesima rivoluzione societaria.



È anche DS del Lipsia che si sta giocando gli ottavi di CL contro il Tottenham e la Bundes con Dortmund e Bayern.

Uno sfigato direi proprio di no.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Ma infatti qua viene trattato manco fosse un Giampaolo qualsiasi quando è sicuramente un uomo competente.

Certo che non so se sia il profilo adatto per come siamo messi ora, visto che sarebbe l'ennesima scommessa.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente.....vediamolo all'opera, al massimo farà uguale di chi l'ha preceduto



La sfida è allestire un Milan da Champions League con una rosa da 120 milioni.

Capisco che i bilanci annoiano ma questa è la situazione reale. C'è poco da fare.

Dunque si tratta di capire chi e come ci possa riuscire. Secondo me ci sta ipotizzare soluzioni innovative e drastiche.

È una sfida molto difficile in una piazza come il Milan. Negli ultimi dieci anni con rose da 200 la Champions l'abbiamo vista col binocolo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È anche DS del Lipsia che si sta giocando gli ottavi di CL contro il Tottenham e la Bundes con Dortmund e Bayern.
> 
> Uno sfigato direi proprio di no.



Il Lipsia. Realtà esponenzialmente differente da Milano.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La sfida è allestire un Milan da Champions League con una rosa da 120 milioni.
> 
> Capisco che i bilanci annoiano ma questa è la situazione reale. C'è poco da fare.
> 
> ...



Non è necessario fare una rosa da 120 milioni, vedi qui http://www.milanworld.net/rosa-2020-21-costi-e-prospettive-vt86383.html#post2008700

E anche Zosimo la pensa allo stesso modo.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Lipsia. Realtà esponenzialmente differente da Milano.



Vero. Soprattutto di un Milan che non esiste più. 

Del Milan di oggi è certamente una realtà molto più seria e organizzata, dal Lipsia e dalla RB in generale abbiamo solo da imparare, proprio nulla, ma sottolineo nulla di nulla da insegnare invece, sul piano della gestione tecnica e sportiva di una società. 

Tanto lo sai, ne parliamo da tempo, di cosa potremo e non potremo fare nei prossimi anni se vogliamo il SA e dunque poter partecipare alle coppe europee.

Detto questo, non penso che Rangnick sia l'unica soluzione possibile, penso che ci vorranno idee innovative e programmi seri portati avanti da qualcuno di veramente capace, che sappia tirare fuori il coniglio dal cilindro e scoprire campioni veri. Questo è imprescindibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero. Soprattutto di un Milan che non esiste più.
> 
> Del Milan di oggi è certamente una realtà molto più seria e organizzata, dal Lipsia e dalla RB in generale abbiamo solo da imparare, proprio nulla, ma sottolineo nulla di nulla da insegnare invece, sul piano della gestione tecnica e sportiva di una società.
> 
> Tanto lo sai, ne parliamo da tempo, di cosa potremo e non potremo fare nei prossimi anni se vogliamo il SA e dunque poter partecipare alle coppe europee.



Ma non è detto che le misure da prendere siano così drastiche come affermi tu. Zosimo ad esempio sostiene che potremo avere un payroll più elevato dei 120 milioni da te detti. Chi avrà ragione lo vedremo, anche perché l’SA ci verrà già dato quest’anno.

Per quanto riguarda la prima parte del tuo commento, non mi riferisco alla competenza e all’organizzazione, ma al problema ambientale. Milano è ancora una piazza dove al terzo stop sbagliato San Siro ti subissa di fischi, dove c’è una pressione enorme. Conta zero che adesso siamo anni luce rispetto ai livelli di una volta, la pressione e l’ambiente è il medesimo.

Ergo, è il posto peggiore al mondo per fare una squadra di soli poppanti. Una colonna esperta e di classe per reparto ci vuole, se non basta nemmeno l’esempio della rivoluzione che ha fatto Ibra non so cosa serva.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non è detto che le misure da prendere siano così drastiche come affermi tu. Zosimo ad esempio sostiene che potremo avere un payroll più elevato dei 120 milioni da te detti. Chi avrà ragione lo vedremo, anche perché l’SA ci verrà già dato quest’anno.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la prima parte del tuo commento, non mi riferisco alla competenza e all’organizzazione, ma al problema ambientale. Milano è ancora una piazza dove al terzo stop sbagliato San Siro ti subissa di fischi, dove c’è una pressione enorme. Conta zero che adesso siamo anni luce rispetto ai livelli di una volta, la pressione e l’ambiente è il medesimo.
> 
> Ergo, è il posto peggiore al mondo per fare una squadra di soli poppanti. Una colonna esperta e di classe per reparto ci vuole, se non basta nemmeno l’esempio della rivoluzione che ha fatto Ibra non so cosa serva.



Codesto lo so, lo dico da sempre. Il Milan è il peggior ambiente del mondo. Enormi pretese, zero realismo, umori ai limiti della schizofrenia. 

A me francamente non interessa che prendano Thiago o Ibra o chi ti pare a te, a me interessa l'organizzazione generale e di base. Interessa il piano strategico della gestione.

Questo è fondamentale. Dobbiamo costruire un settore giovanile che fornisca talenti a getto continuo, come minimo come l'Inter, uno scouting all'avanguardia che scopra gli Haaland o i Mbappe ebli prenda prima che li prendano gli altri, un'identità tattica e tecnica definita e chiara che distingua il Milan alla prima occhiata di chi lo vede, come il Barcellona, il Dortmund, l'Ajax, il Liverpool.
Una gestione tecnica che identifichi costantemente decine di giocatori adatti ai ruoli che ci servano e che prenda giocatori perfetti per il sistema di gioco, come fa l'Atalanta, come fa il Lipsia, come fanno le società organizzate.

Stai sicuro che dopo 3 massimo 5 anni gestiti in questo modo la Champions noi del Milan non torniamo a giocarla, torniamo a VINCERLA. Che è quello che in fondo interessa a me che sono milanista.

Rangnick è la persona giusta per guidare una rivoluzione del genere? È la persona giusta per ricostruire tutto da zero e dalle fondamenta? Questa è la domanda che mi interessa. Se è lui bene, se non è lui va trovato chi lo sia.

Ps: lo vedrai il budget della prossima stagione nel caso in cui ci diano il SA. Vedrai che non si discosta molto dai 120 milioni, ne abbiamo parlato estensivamente proprio nel thread di Zosimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------

